# 99 seirra has hanging ground wire



## ptc123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello, I have a 99 seirra 1500 pickup and I noticed a flat copper ground wire hanging from the frame next to the gas tank/ fuel pump area! Does it ground the electronics that work the fuel pump!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

ptc123 said:


> Hello, I have a 99 seirra 1500 pickup and I noticed a flat copper ground wire hanging from the frame next to the gas tank/ fuel pump area! Does it ground the electronics that work the fuel pump!


It is to ground the fuel filler neck for static shocks


----------



## ptc123 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the info! I do not need any fuel explosion problems!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

ptc123 said:


> Thank you for the info! I do not need any fuel explosion problems!


Pretty unlikely to happen but you never know


----------

